#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > دانلود: آنتی ویروس نود 32 بروز بدون آپدیت آفلاین دارای لایسنس رایگان

## sam21

*

بنام خدا 

سلام 

ویروس کش زیر  ورژن جدید خالی از لطف نیست تست شده

 وفاقد مشگلات آپدیت است قرار دادم تا همکاران استفاده کنند




*

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*bardia.t*,*hzzza*,*latifk200*,*mehrxad*,*mohsen zmr*,*Nik andish*,*SAJAD PK*,*saroveh*,*y-as*,*غزال*,*مرساد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## alikhiri1365

سلام لینکش کو؟؟؟

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*bardia.t*,*forud*,*hzzza*,*latifk200*,*مرساد*

----------


## enzomartini

:آنتی ویروس نود 32 بروز بدون آپدیت آفلاین دارای لایسنس رایگان:

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*bardia.t*,*hzzza*,*مرساد*

----------


## hzzza

سلام ، لینک دانلود ندارد؟

----------

*abady*,*مرساد*

----------


## CINAPA

*فکر کنم  لینکش ویروسی شده .*  :آنتی ویروس نود 32 بروز بدون آپدیت آفلاین دارای لایسنس رایگان:

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*مرساد*

----------


## sam21

*
سلام دوباره

 ببخشید حجم فایل بیش از 80 مگابایت بود و آپلود سنتر سایت هم اجازه بیش از 40 مگابایت نمیداد 

از لینک زیر دریافت کنید




*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*abady*,*abas2011*,*abbasbehest*,*ahad9828*,*ahmad4552*,*ahwaz-91*,*ajabovo*,*alikhiri1365*,*amen*,*atinegar*,*aytak*,*ba.davood*,*babak-e*,*bardia.t*,*bashar*,*calami*,*CINAPA*,*COSAR*,*davoodxp*,*delta0*,*eramlain*,*farhadAsgar*,*forud*,*frh*,*giga*,*hafezmohamad*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed1000*,*HASSANS*,*hewal*,*hossein1354*,*icen*,*infovahed*,*javad35*,*karim25*,*kiyanmz*,*kte*,*m635*,*ma1369*,*MACH1*,*mahdi149*,*Majid2019*,*mansour-e*,*maryam_sh*,*matin591*,*mavaramat*,*mcseali*,*meahdi*,*mehrxad*,*MMAT*,*mohammad2013*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen74*,*mvm49*,*navidsa*,*nema52*,*Nik andish*,*parto2000*,*parviz407*,*pedro121*,*pese*,*power led*,*rasoul1346*,*reza azi*,*rezarch1358*,*rezasum*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rk215*,*saeedsm*,*SAJAD PK*,*saroveh*,*sheranco*,*shrooz*,*sina.azimi*,*teac*,*techno.*,*vhw*,*y-as*,*اسماعیلی1340*,*امیر سام*,*بهار من*,*بهرنگ*,*جمشيدا*,*خدمات سونی*,*سلیمی یوسف*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*عا بد زاده*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*محمد سا*,*مرساد*,*هادیان*,*کایا کامپیوت*,*کـیهان*

----------


## enzomartini

خب دوست عزیز کمی توضیح بده... چرا باید از این ورژن استفاده کنیم؟ مزایا و معایبش چیه؟
آپدیت میشه؟

----------

*abady*,*forud*,*hafezmohamad*,*nekooee*,*Nik andish*,*reza05*,*reza_476*,*sam21*,*مرساد*

----------


## sam21

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط enzomartini


خب دوست عزیز کمی توضیح بده... چرا باید از این ورژن استفاده کنیم؟ مزایا و معایبش چیه؟
آپدیت میشه؟



قبلا" از خیلی آنتی ویروس استفاده کردم که هر کدامش معایبی داشتند مثلا لایسنس این آنتی ویروس دمو هستش و هر ده روز بایستی آپدیت آنتی ویروس را بصورت آفلاین دانلود کنید ولی این ورژن را بنده از داخل ویندوز سون با فول برنامه است و کرک شده است براتون گذاشتم تست کنید ونتیجه رو اعلام کنید در یک تایپک دیگه هم دانلود منیجر شم میزارم اول اون را دانلود کنید بعد با سرعت یک مگابایت در ثانیه دانلودش کنید 


http://www.irantk.ir/irantk64140/#post368056
*

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*forud*,*ma1369*,*reza_476*,*techno.*,*مرساد*

----------


## nekooee

منظور شما این هست که یوزر و پسورد نیاز ندارد؟ و بدون یوزر و پسوردی که منقضی بشه آپدیت میشه؟

البته من که معمولا از آنتی ویروس های کرک شده استفاده نمی کنم. مخصوصا نود32 که آپدیت ان از طریق تغییر سریال های تریال به راحتی هر یکی دو ماه یک بار امکان پذیر هست و من سرور آپدیت نود هم درست کردم که نود خودم رو به جای سرور اصلی با این سرور آپدیت می کنم و فکر می کنم تو بازار هم از این سرورها زیاد هست که با قیمت خیلی ناچیز یوزر و پسورد ان را می فروشند. مثلا 3 هزارتومان برای یکسال !!

آنتی ویروس ایرانی شید هم نسبت به قیمتش واقعا خوب هست و استفاده از آن هم ساده.

----------

*abady*,*bardia.t*,*cybernova*,*fkh52000*,*forud*,*mehdifull*,*Nik andish*,*reza_476*,*sam21*,*tahaali9095*,*علی علی دادی*,*مرساد*

----------


## sam21

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nekooee


منظور شما این هست که یوزر و پسورد نیاز ندارد؟ و بدون یوزر و پسوردی که منقضی بشه آپدیت میشه؟

البته من که معمولا از آنتی ویروس های کرک شده استفاده نمی کنم. مخصوصا نود32 که آپدیت ان از طریق تغییر سریال های تریال به راحتی هر یکی دو ماه یک بار امکان پذیر هست و من سرور آپدیت نود هم درست کردم که نود خودم رو به جای سرور اصلی با این سرور آپدیت می کنم و فکر می کنم تو بازار هم از این سرورها زیاد هست که با قیمت خیلی ناچیز یوزر و پسورد ان را می فروشند. مثلا 3 هزارتومان برای یکسال !!

آنتی ویروس ایرانی شید هم نسبت به قیمتش واقعا خوب هست و استفاده از آن هم ساده.


چون این آنتی ویروس برای شرکت MRT است وفایل که من گذاشتم فقط نصبش کنید خودش ریستارت میکنه و نیاز به  یوزر و پسورد نداره البته روی ویندوز سون نصب کردم  تا حالا از سری آنتی ویروسه از دوتاشون راضی بودم که یکیش مال 6 سال پیش کسپر اسکای بود که بعدها سیستم رو سنگین میگرد یکیشم اینه الان دوماه که روی سیستم نصبه و هیچ مشگلی نداره
*

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*forud*,*mehdifull*,*nema52*,*Nik andish*,*reza_476*,*مرساد*

----------


## nekooee

چون چک کردن یوزر و پسورد به صورت آنلاین صورت میگیره احتمالا این نرم افزار ویرایش شده و در ان سرورهای جای دیگر به جای سرورهای نود 32 قرار داده شده. و این میشه شبیه چیزی که من الآن برای خودم درست کردم. بیرون هم پولیش (خیلی کمتر از نسخه اصلی) هست هم رایگانش...

ولی بیشترشون پولین مثلا سالی 6 هزارتومان!

----------

*fkh52000*,*mahdy112*,*sam21*,*saroveh*,*علی علی دادی*,*مرساد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## anti114

سلام 
وقتی یوزرهای رایگان سه ماهه پیدا میشه 
چه کاریه که آنتی ویروس کرک شده نصب کنیم

----------

*nekooee*,*sam21*,*saroveh*,*علی علی دادی*,*مرساد*

----------


## nekooee

کرک شده نیست فقط سرورش عوض شده... سه ماهه ها معمولا سه ماه کار نمی کنند و سر یک ماه بلاک میشن و حوصله میخواد هر بار باز یوزر نیم عوض کنیم. اینها که آدرس سرور عوض میشه من آموزشش هم تو انجمن گذاشتم یک نرم افزاری هست که همه آپدیتهای نود32 رو مثل آنتی ویروس معمولی میگیره، بعد میشه از اونجا آپدیت کرد. مشکلی نداره فقط سرورش باید مطمئن باشید که دائم آپدیت میشه چون اگر آپدیتم نشه نود نصبی روی سیستم شما اروری نمیده چون به سرور وصل میشه و آپدیتی نیست که بگیره و فکر می کنه آپدیت هست

----------

*anti114*,*enzomartini*,*fkh52000*,*sam21*,*saroveh*,*مرساد*

----------

